# thank you to dawg



## sjg4 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Dawg for your advice.


----------



## sjg4 (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone know anything about Puerto Penasco?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It is called the arm pit of baja.......


----------

